# gun cabinet



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, I'm 17 years old and I'm pretty fair at woodworking so far. I'm currently attending the rosemount vocational school for cabinetmaking and I'm looking for plans for a nice gun cabinet. This will be one of my first big projects. I usually built smaller and more detailed things. But I'm excited to make something new. I was thinking about a standing cabinet with framed glass doors, and a drawer underneath. If you have any plans or know where I can get some, that would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is one. 
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/1273026


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A very nice looking cabinet.

Personally I do not like plane that do not have the dimensions on the plan itself. I find it difficult to transfer dimensions from the cut list.

Good luck on your first cabinet.

George


----------



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Here is one.
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/1273026


That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks.
I think I should modify the plans a bit and make two doors instead of one. 
Erik


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Erik,
I think it is terrific that at 17 you are taking an interest in woodworking. When i was 16 the school i went to also had a T&I (trade and industries) option for those not wanting to go to college, i opted for carpantry class which consisted of cabinet and furniture making my junior year and carpentry my senior year, we built a house. As far as a guncabinet project my only words of advice is this, at 17 you probably have a better imaginination then most of us old timers on this forum so with that being said show us what you design and build :thumbsup:. Good Luck

P.S.- i still enjoy building things with wood and i am now 59, just watch the fingers with those power tools.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Here is one.
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/1273026



That's a pretty nice plan. The plan calls for 1/8" acrylic sheet. I would go for 1/4". With 1/4" there will be much less visible deflection that the thinner sheet stock will produce. 












 









.


----------



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

garryswf said:


> Erik,
> I think it is terrific that at 17 you are taking an interest in woodworking. When i was 16 the school i went to also had a T&I (trade and industries) option for those not wanting to go to college, i opted for carpantry class which consisted of cabinet and furniture making my junior year and carpentry my senior year, we built a house. As far as a guncabinet project my only words of advice is this, at 17 you probably have a better imaginination then most of us old timers on this forum so with that being said show us what you design and build :thumbsup:. Good Luck
> 
> P.S.- i still enjoy building things with wood and i am now 59, just watch the fingers with those power tools.


Thanks, ill be sure to post my final design and progress pictures. Ill also post pictures soon of some things I've made in the past. I love this trade because of the other woodworkers. Its great to be able to share information and learn from others. I don't think any other trade has the same kind of gentlemen as this. Thanks

Erik


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Enable private messages in your User CP, I can give you some info that I have.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I am only 13 but once I get a few more tools I want to build a gun rack and cabinet


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i want to make an awesome one for my shotgun and .22 but i have to keep them locked up. 

i think there are more young guys on here than people think, i myself turn 16 in 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep in mind that a gun cabinet/display case with a GLASS front is not considered a legal means of securing your firearms in many states.


----------



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

Devon7234 said:


> Keep in mind that a gun cabinet/display case with a GLASS front is not considered a legal means of securing your firearms in many states.


Do you know if tempered glass would be ok? Or maybe some kind of ploycarbonate?


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

This is my variation of that same set of plans.


----------



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that turned out excellent, did you use glass?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about this*



superjuice10 said:


> Do you know if tempered glass would be ok? Or maybe some kind of ploycarbonate?


They make ballistic films for autos and windows. It's probably pricey though: http://www.shattergard.com/vehiclegard.html
:blink: bill


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

superjuice10 said:


> Wow that turned out excellent, did you use glass?


Yes. I just used glass. As you can probably tell there are no locks. I bought them to put on but never did. There are never any little kids running around the house anyway. I figured if some one were to break in the lock wouldn't do any good with the glass doors.


----------



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense. I think I'm going to use double paned tempted glass. And a little lock for the door. Then When all the rifles are in, ill ad a small cable through all the triggers. I live more or less in the city so security is a big issue


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Following this thread has gave me an idea of what to do with my Louis L'Amour collection. Have the books on display in the top section and have a few replica old west revolvers displayed below them. :thumbsup:


----------

